# Festgezogene Klemmen



## Tommi (9 Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe von 1976 bis 1979 meine Ausbildung gemacht.
Da habe ich gelernt, dass man nicht benötigte Klemmen,
insbesondere die von Schützen, trotzdem festzieht.

Hat man das nicht gemacht, gab's Ärger, aber richtig!!!:sb7:

Heute sind die Bauteile ja sicherer, so dass Schrauben
nicht mehr so leicht herausfallen können (oder garnicht?).

Ich rege mich immer auf, wenn ich in Schaltschränke
schaue und unbenutzte nicht festgezogene Klemmen
(insbesondere von Schützen) sehe.:sb6:

Nun kann es sein, daß ich altmodisch bin.

Oder ist das Festziehen immer noch sinnvoll?

Ich gebe bei nicht festgezogenen Klemmen
keine Abnahmeeinwilligung.

Was meint ihr?

Gibt es vielleicht sogar eine VDE o.ä. darüber?

Würde mich über Antworten aller Altersklassen freuen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## IBFS (9 Dezember 2010)

Tommi schrieb:


> ich habe von 1976 bis 1979 meine Ausbildung gemacht.
> Da habe ich gelernt, dass man nicht benötigte Klemmen,
> insbesondere die von Schützen, trotzdem festzieht.



Ich habe von 19*8*6 bis 19*8*9 meine Ausbildung gemacht
und kann mich auch noch "dunkel" an sowass erinnern.

Aber das lag sichern daran, dass früher durch Vibartionen
die Schrauben wirklich nach einer gewissen Zeit herausfielen.

Aber da gab es das Wort "Berührungsschutz" noch nicht und
dadurch gab es auch nichts, was die Schraube am Drehen
hätte hindern können. Heute kommt man ja in die Löcher
kaum noch mit isolierten Schraubendrehern rein, geschweige
denn das die Schrauben rausfallen könnten.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Dezember 2010)

Tommi schrieb:


> Heute sind die Bauteile ja sicherer, so dass Schrauben
> nicht mehr so leicht herausfallen können (oder garnicht?).
> 
> ... ist das Festziehen immer noch sinnvoll?


ich weiß nicht, ob in irgendeiner VDE/IEC festgeschrieben ist, dass die Schrauben der Klemmen unverlierbar sein müssen. In der Praxis ist mir seit 1996 keine verlorene Schraube vorgekommen. Und Schränke, in denen die Schrauben grundsätzlich alle angezogen waren, auch nicht. Meine Sklaven in der Werkstatt haben aber schonmal zu hören bekommen, dass sie gefälligst die Schauben der unbenutzen Zugentlastungen der Umrichter anzuziehen haben, nachdem eine Schraube davon in den drunterliegenden Umrichter gefallen war und dort für unüberhörbare Geräusche im Lüfter gesorgt hatte.


----------



## Astralavista (9 Dezember 2010)

Ich habe meine Ausbildung von 1997-2001 gemacht und hab das auch von meinem Ausbilder beigebracht bekommen.
Wobei ich finde das man bei Schaltschränken die vibrieren könnten Zugfederklemmen einsetzen sollte.
Ansonten sind ja heutzutage auch fast alle Geräte mit verlustfreien Schraubkontakten ausgestattet.
Also ich würde zumindest einen Schaltschrank auch abnehmen wenn nicht alle Schraubklemmen angezogen sind.
Aber ein interessanter Thread


----------



## Homer79 (9 Dezember 2010)

....meine ausbildung ist zwar nicht so lang her , für mich wär das aber auch was neues...und in den einschlägigen vorschriften bin ich über eine "anzugspflicht" auch noch nicht gestolpert...


----------



## Tommi (9 Dezember 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> die Schauben der unbenutzen Zugentlastungen der Umrichter anzuziehen haben, nachdem eine Schraube davon in den drunterliegenden Umrichter gefallen war und dort für unüberhörbare Geräusche im Lüfter gesorgt hatte.


 
daran hatte ich jetzt noch garnicht gedacht...

Danke.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Dezember 2010)

Tommi schrieb:


> daran hatte ich jetzt noch garnicht gedacht...
> Danke.


Gerne! (Shit happens ...)


----------



## Blockmove (9 Dezember 2010)

Nunja früher war halt noch alles besser:
- Schrauben wurden festgezogen
- Kabelbäume mit Wachsschnur gebunden
- Bedienfelder massiv verdrahtet
- Ösen wurden auf das 10-tel gebogen

Und dann ging der Verfall los:
- Kabelschuhe
- Nylonkabelbinder
- Unverlierbare Schrauben

Und jetzt so Teufelszeug wie:
- Cage Clamp
- Schneidklemm-Technik
- Ethernet

Eine konkrete Norm zum festen Anzihen unbenutzer Schrauben kenn ich nicht. Manchmal findest du aber Hinweise in den Manuals der Hersteller.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## b0zzen (9 Dezember 2010)

*lach*
Ach irgendwie mag ich euh Historker ja ;-)
Teile da auch einige Ansichten, z.B. was Federzug- oder Schneidklemmen angeht.

Egal jetzt.ö

Weils schon mehrmals erwähnt wurde, meine (elektrotechnische) Ausbildung bekam ich von 2004 bis 2008 und auch uns wurde gelernt, dass man freie Klemmen festzuziehen hat - man machts halt so.


----------



## winnman (10 Dezember 2010)

hab von 1985 bis 1989 gelernt, da waren auch noch Klemmen mit "verlierbaren Schrauben" üblich und auch das anziehen dieser Schrauben sinnvoll, heute halte ich es so:
Wenn Schrauben offensichtlich unverlierbar sind (Schütz, Klemmen, . . .) dannmüssen die nicht angezogen sein.
Sind Schrauben jedoch so verbaut, dass sich herausfallen könnten, dann müssen diese angezogen sein.

Ich glaube damit ist das beste Verhältnis zwischen Aufwand und Nutzen gegeben.


----------



## Tommi (10 Dezember 2010)

*Männer*



b0zzen schrieb:


> Ach irgendwie mag ich euh Historker ja ;-)


 
Früher waren Männer halt noch Männer!

64-adrige Steuerleitungen anschliessen, statt
Bussystem zu konfigurieren, das war oftmals
besser für den Blutdruck.

Ich danke allen, die bis jetzt geantwortet haben.

Eine VDE-Aussage zum Thema scheint es ja wohl nicht zu
geben, oder?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## WL7001 (13 Dezember 2010)

Tommi schrieb:


> Ich gebe bei nicht festgezogenen Klemmen
> keine Abnahmeeinwilligung.
> 
> Gibt es vielleicht sogar eine VDE o.ä. darüber?
> ...



Ich weiß jetzt gerade nicht genau warum ich mich über so was aufrege, aber ich finde Menschen irgendwie völlig uncool, die eine Abnahmeeinwilligung einfach verweigern, obwohl sie offensichtlich nicht die geringste Ahnung haben wie sie das begründen sollen.  

Hat dich ein Lieferant jetzt auf die entsprechende VDE festgenagelt? 

Freundliche Grüße
Wilhelm


----------



## MSB (13 Dezember 2010)

Also ich mache tagtäglich,
im Auftrag, also besser auf Wunsch, meiner Kunden, viel größeren Blödsinn,
der nicht in irgendwelchen Normen steht (diesen aber auch nicht widerspricht),
als nur ein paar Reserve-Schrauben anzuziehen. 

Solange das ganze so in den Statuten des Kunden steht, bekommt er das auch so,
hier gilt imho die Devise wer zahlt schafft an.
Einverstanden wäre ich nur nicht, wenn sowas den Herrn Elektroinstandhalter urplötzlich,
ohne Werksvorschrift, bei der Abnahme einfällt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tommi (14 Dezember 2010)

*Blödsinn*

Lieber Manuel, lieber Wilhelm,

also ich habe in vielen Jahren auch jede Menge Blödsinn von Lieferanten erlebt, die offensichtlich nicht die geringste Ahnung haben. 

Und mit cool oder uncool hat eine Maschinenabnahme nun gar nichts zu
tun.

Meine Frage nach einer VDE war ernst gemeint aber ich denke jetzt, dass es nichts diesbezügliches gibt.

Viele Grüsse
Tommi


----------

